# Birth Certificates and Citizenship (Merged)



## jarko (20 Jul 2004)

Sorry for posting alot, just need some quick answers about small things before i leave to the recruiting center in the morning to drop off my app.

My birth certificate is in the Polish language, i dont have a translated one. Will this be ok, or will i have problems if i hand this one it??


----------



## mclipper (20 Jul 2004)

You are going to have to have it translated into either English of French.


----------



## jarko (20 Jul 2004)

dang, where can i translate a birth certificate in Toronto, from Polish to english?? :crybaby:


----------



## Ender57 (20 Jul 2004)

Try and see if you can either find a polish consulate or a place where a lot of polish people go to and someone there should be able to translate it for you. You also might have to get a new one sent to you in english, but that would most likely take a while for you.


----------



## Pieman (20 Jul 2004)

You probably want an official translation. Then you would not have to worry about trying to get a copy of your cirtificate in English. (If that is even possible)

Just google 'translation service canada' and you will get lots of companies.


----------



## jarko (20 Jul 2004)

Thx for the replies guys, but i went into the Telus book and found Certified Translators which most of the agencies charge from $60 and up , Did a little more search and found a private certified translator who charges 30 buks. Super Deal. Plus its very close to the recruiting center so i will go straight there tommorow. ;D ;D


----------



## yot (20 Jul 2004)

did they ask for that?? because I didn't find the certified translators... I just gave my birth certificate to the recruiter.. and he photocopyed for me... (my birth certificate is in Chinese, little bit of English)


----------



## stevefrench (17 Dec 2008)

hi all just wondering if any one had a link or an idea of how i would go about going after a replacement birth certificate.  I was born in saskatchewan but now live in alberta.  I ask because i do need this priceless peice of paper before i can submit an application   thanx


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Dec 2008)

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/subjects/cards/birth_certificate.shtml

Google is your friend.


----------



## khpark (21 Dec 2012)

Alright, I've used and looked through the search function to see if anyone else had same question I had before.  So far none have.  So here's the question.  Does anyone know if the birth certificate has to be in English? Or could it be in another language as long as it's official?


----------



## mariomike (21 Dec 2012)

khpark said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the birth certificate has to be in English? Or could it be in another language as long as it's official?



Language on Birth Certificate  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17749.0


----------



## brihard (21 Dec 2012)

khpark said:
			
		

> Alright, I've used and looked through the search function to see if anyone else had same question I had before.  So far none have.  So here's the question.  Does anyone know if the birth certificate has to be in English? Or could it be in another language as long as it's official?



If your birth certificate is official government issue in the jurisdiction in which you were born, that's fine. One can hardly expect a foreign state to issue birth certificates in English or French to appease a our bureaucracy.

The C.F. is well acquainted with naturalized citizens, and will have the proper personnel available when it comes time to security screen you to ensure the authenticity of your birth certificate. Don't let it worry you.


----------



## khpark (21 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies.  Having non English certificate is fine for both application and documents to bring to CFLRS, right?


----------



## brihard (22 Dec 2012)

khpark said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick replies.  Having non English certificate is fine for both application and documents to bring to CFLRS, right?



Yeah man- your birth certificate is your birth certificate. The recruiting centre looks at all that, and they get it vetted. Good to go is good to go.  It's only going to come in whatever language it was produced in by the country you were born in. Trust me, you have nothing to worry about. There will simply have to be a bit of extra work put in on your file by the security screeners is all.


----------



## khpark (22 Dec 2012)

Thank you very much  ;D


----------



## khpark (24 Dec 2012)

Well, a reply to my email regarding this question came back from my recruiting center and it says it HAS to be in either English or French...


----------



## brihard (24 Dec 2012)

What country were you born in?


----------



## mld (24 Dec 2012)

You will have to have it officially translated by a third party. The cost comes out of your pocket. Germany is very difficult to get a birth certificate in English, but as long as an official translation is provided with the original birth certificate, they will take it.


----------



## brihard (24 Dec 2012)

mld said:
			
		

> You will have to have it officially translated by a third party. The cost comes out of your pocket. Germany is very difficult to get a birth certificate in English, but as long as an official translation is provided with the original birth certificate, they will take it.



Getting a notarized translation is not the same as mandating that an original document be in English or French. The former is easy. The latter is in many cases going to be impossible because the nation simply does not offer it in those languages. Anyone in recruiting who is communicating to an applicant that an original, foreign birth certificate must be in French or English is someone who I'm going to consider out to lunch, but likely due to inexperience. Simply thinking this one through shows how little sense that makes. Frankly this sounds like someone doesn't know an answer, so they're making one up.


----------



## khpark (24 Dec 2012)

I was born in Korea and have the original certificate from there.  I'm going to get it translated and approved by the embassy that's in Vancouver downtown.  Just in case, CFLRS wants it in English or French. (can't be too careful right?)  Also, I sent an email out to CFLRS, although I don't think I won't get a reply any time soon since most or all the staff are out for the holidays.  Might as well go ask directly to the place I'll be going to.  But thanks for the replies.


----------



## brihard (24 Dec 2012)

khpark said:
			
		

> I was born in Korea and have the original certificate from there.  I'm going to get it translated and approved by the embassy that's in Vancouver downtown.  Just in case, CFLRS wants it in English or French. (can't be too careful right?)  Also, I sent an email out to CFLRS, although I don't think I won't get a reply any time soon since most or all the staff are out for the holidays.  Might as well go ask directly to the place I'll be going to.  But thanks for the replies.



Yeah, an 'official' (notarized) translation will do the trick then. Not a chance in hell there's a written policy anywhere saying that we expect an original birth certificate written in one of *our* official languages for a place like Korea. The person you talked to must have misinterpreted the need (if there is one) for an officially translated copy.


----------



## 421_434_226 (24 Dec 2012)

I think that you may find that the recruiting centre will be more interested in your proof of Canadian citizenship vice your birth certificate from Korea.

http://forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#step1-1 

 PERSONAL DOCUMENTS

In addition to the application forms, all applicants must submit the following personal documents:

    Birth certificate or proof of Canadian citizenship
    Photo identification (i.e. provincial drivers’ license, student identification, etc.)
    Academic transcripts (high school, college, and university)

Upon enrolment, you will be required to show:

    Your SIN card
    Any dependant birth certificates (as applicable)

Do not send original forms or documents by mail; please send photocopies with your application and retain the originals. Bring the originals with you for verification when you attend your first meeting at a recruitment centre.


----------



## brihard (24 Dec 2012)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> I think that you may find that the recruiting centre will be more interested in your proof of Canadian citizenship vice your birth certificate from Korea.
> 
> http://forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#step1-1
> 
> ...



For purposes of security and reliability screening I expect they would need both.


----------



## Old and Tired (25 Dec 2012)

I just checked my recruiters handbook.



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Yeah, an 'official' (notarized) translation will do the trick then. Not a chance in hell there's a written policy anywhere saying that we expect an original birth certificate written in one of *our* official languages for a place like Korea. The person you talked to must have misinterpreted the need (if there is one) for an officially translated copy.



Brihard is correct, there is no policy that says that the birth cert "Must be in english/french or translated."  I've had applicants bring in birth certificates from Yugoslavia, U.S.S.R. (Ukraine), one from South Korea, China and a couple of other places.  I have yet to request/require an applicant to bring in an English/French translation. As long as they have their citizenship card that we can copy as a Certified True Copy I have yet to have problems with Birth Certs from different countries.

I suspect,as Brihard suggested, that some one answered the phone who isn't a "recruiter", and made up an answer without checking with either the Military Career Councilors, or the recruiters in the office.


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Dec 2012)

mld said:
			
		

> You will have to have it officially translated by a third party. The cost comes out of your pocket. Germany is very difficult to get a birth certificate in English, but as long as an official translation is provided with the original birth certificate, they will take it.



Odd, two of my children have German birth certificates, and they're in five languages, English included.


----------



## khpark (25 Dec 2012)

@ Old and Tired, the person who answered my question at the recruiting center is an immediate contact for the holidays.  He is a production supervisor there, according to the email he sent me.  And if I can bring a birth certificate written in Korean and that's ok with the people at CFLRS, then I'd be a happy NCdt!  (And Merry Christmas to you all!  :gottree


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Dec 2012)

khpark said:
			
		

> @ Old and Tired, the person who answered my question at the recruiting center is an immediate contact for the holidays.  He is a production supervisor there, according to the email he sent me.  And if I can bring a birth certificate written in Korean and that's ok with the people at CFLRS, then I'd be a happy NCdt!  (And Merry Christmas to you all!  :gottree



What? Are we Twits??


----------



## shadesofgreen (25 Nov 2013)

I sent the application (online) last friday night. I was wondering if I had to sent anything as well or do you just fill in the application and then only send other documentation if they contact you and ask? (sorry if I sound very ignorant)

Also, what if I changed my mind about the first choice I wrote in the ''3 desired occupations'' section? How can I change it, do I just wait and tell the recruiter (if he contacts me)?

How long does it usualy take for them to contact you after the application is sent and what happens?

I keep trying to think back at my application and I'm just hoping that it was done properly and that I didn't write anything stupid.

Thanks!


----------



## Wallys28 (25 Nov 2013)

I can't obviously speak for everyone but after I sent my application in I also faxed my identification and my high school transcript to North Bay the next day. 

Once the recruiter has contacted you, you can then change your choices if you desire. 

It's hard to say how long it will be before your file comes back due to so many variables ie. holiday's, how many applicants. But for myself it took about a month and a half for my file to be approved and get sent to my local CFRC. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## vivelespatates (26 Nov 2013)

shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> I sent the application (online) last friday night. I was wondering if I had to sent anything as well or do you just fill in the application and then only send other documentation if they contact you and ask? (sorry if I sound very ignorant)
> 
> Also, what if I changed my mind about the first choice I wrote in the ''3 desired occupations'' section? How can I change it, do I just wait and tell the recruiter (if he contacts me)?
> 
> ...



U have to send or fax ur documents at the number-adress written on the Confirmation e-mail they sended u after u finished ur application.

If u wanna change ur 1 trade. Wait until u're local recruitment center received ur application. Then u'll be able to change it.

About the delay, it's depend. Personnally i called them so many time to get my process go faster 'cause sometime they're really slow. So push them by calling them a lot.

Hope it's help!


----------



## mrjasonc (26 Nov 2013)

[quote So push them by calling them a lot.
[/quote]

I would personally becareful with that line. You need to show some reservation as well. Follow up, ask your questions. That is fine. But do not be a bother either. Recruiters are busy with hundreds of applicants. Take nothing personally and get familiar with the term "hurry up and wait". You will be doing it a lot. 

Good luck in your processing!


----------



## Emilio (26 Nov 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> U have to send or fax ur documents at the number-adress written on the Confirmation e-mail they sended u after u finished ur application.
> 
> If u wanna change ur 1 trade. Wait until u're local recruitment center received ur application. Then u'll be able to change it.
> 
> ...



Do you not have spellcheck? And only call the recruiting centre every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## DAA (26 Nov 2013)

shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> I sent the application (online) last friday night. I was wondering if I had to sent anything as well or do you just fill in the application and then only send other documentation if they contact you and ask? (sorry if I sound very ignorant)
> Also, what if I changed my mind about the first choice I wrote in the ''3 desired occupations'' section? How can I change it, do I just wait and tell the recruiter (if he contacts me)?
> How long does it usualy take for them to contact you after the application is sent and what happens?
> I keep trying to think back at my application and I'm just hoping that it was done properly and that I didn't write anything stupid.
> Thanks!



Once you have applied online, you should receive a follow-up email within 5-7 business days at the most telling you to contact your local CFRC and how to contact them.  As of 1 Nov 13, there is NO requirement for you to mail or fax any documents to support your application.   Once you have made contact with your local CFRC, you can make the desired occupation choices at that time.

However, be forewarned!!!!    You will need to bring the "originals" of your Birth Certificate, Academic Transcripts, Proof of Citizenship and Photo ID on your first visit to your local CFRC.  If you don't have these documents, start getting them NOW!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2013)

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> U have to send or fax ur documents at the number-adress written on the Confirmation e-mail they sended u after u finished ur application.
> 
> If u wanna change ur 1 trade. Wait until u're local recruitment center received ur application. Then u'll be able to change it.





			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> Do you not have spellcheck?



And did you read the Milnet.ca Guidelines?



> You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.


----------



## EME Hopeful (26 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Once you have applied online, you should receive a follow-up email within 5-7 business days at the most telling you to contact your local CFRC and how to contact them.  As of 1 Nov 13, there is NO requirement for you to mail or fax any documents to support your application.   Once you have made contact with your local CFRC, you can make the desired occupation choices at that time.
> 
> However, be forewarned!!!!    You will need to bring the "originals" of your Birth Certificate, Academic Transcripts, Proof of Citizenship and Photo ID on your first visit to your local CFRC.  If you don't have these documents, start getting them NOW!



Makes more sense this way.  I never understood why they used to require you to fax all those documents up only to have to bring them in again to be verified by the recruiters at the LRC, seemed to be a waste of time since it seemed like the guys in North Bay didn't really check it over anyways


----------



## shadesofgreen (26 Nov 2013)

> U have to send or fax ur documents at the number-adress written on the Confirmation e-mail they sended u after u finished ur application.





> Once you have applied online, you should receive a follow-up email within 5-7 business days at the most telling you to contact your local CFRC and how to contact them.  As of 1 Nov 13, there is NO requirement for you to mail or fax any documents to support your application.
> 
> However, be forewarned!!!!    You will need to bring the "originals" of your Birth Certificate, Academic Transcripts, Proof of Citizenship and Photo ID on your first visit to your local CFRC.  If you don't have these documents, start getting them NOW!



Okay, so basically I wait till they tell me to sent it. But, I know this is kind of bad and dumb, I sort of somehow lost my birth certificate after I used it to renew my passport. Is there any paper/document I could substitute it with that will prove the same thing and if so, which one? And for the academic transcript, do I need to call my high school and ask for them? (I'm not sure I have that either :S).

Once again I'm sorry if the answers are super obvious  and If I sound pretty ignorant right now.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Nov 2013)

shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> But, I know this is kind of bad and dumb, I sort of somehow lost my birth certificate after I used it to renew my passport. Is there any paper/document I could substitute it with that will prove the same thing and if so, which one?



No, but I know in Ontario you can order a new birth certificate online for like 25 bucks. Just have to answer a few questions about your place of birth, birth weight, etc. Shows up fairly quickly.


----------



## mariomike (26 Nov 2013)

shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> <snip> I sort of somehow lost my birth certificate <snip>



birth certificate 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82132.0



			
				shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> And for the academic transcript, do I need to call my high school and ask for them?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106864/post-1161073.html#msg1161073
Reply #13.


----------



## DAA (26 Nov 2013)

shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> Okay, so basically I wait till they tell me to sent it. But, I know this is kind of bad and dumb, I sort of somehow lost my birth certificate after I used it to renew my passport. Is there any paper/document I could substitute it with that will prove the same thing and if so, which one? And for the academic transcript, do I need to call my high school and ask for them? (I'm not sure I have that either :S).
> 
> Once again I'm sorry if the answers are super obvious  and If I sound pretty ignorant right now.



You will "hand deliver" all those documents at the time of your "first trip to your local CFRC when you write the CFAT".

I would order a new birth certificate now as well as contact your previous school or local school board as necessary.  The academic transcripts must also be stamped "Official".

Your local CFRC will NOT allow you to write the CFAT until you have all those documents.


----------



## Ice97 (26 Nov 2013)

shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> Okay, so basically I wait till they tell me to sent it. But, I know this is kind of bad and dumb, I sort of somehow lost my birth certificate after I used it to renew my passport. Is there any paper/document I could substitute it with that will prove the same thing and if so, which one? And for the academic transcript, do I need to call my high school and ask for them? (I'm not sure I have that either :S).
> 
> Once again I'm sorry if the answers are super obvious  and If I sound pretty ignorant right now.



If you cannot find your birth certificate...then order a new one.  It's something that you kind of want to have at all times anyways.  It's like $25-$30 (for Ontario atleast) and they tell you that you should have it within 2 weeks....mine came in 6 days.

For Academic Transcripts....don't know how it is now.  But 7 years ago...and in NB, I went to my High School and asked for them.  They printed me off a copy, I gave them $10-$15 (I can't remember which) and within a week I got 2 official transcripts mailed to me.


----------



## shadesofgreen (26 Nov 2013)

Ok, I will be sending out an application for a new birth certificate and calling my school up to see how it works.

Thanks a lot to everyone who answered my questions  

(I will probably have a lot more questions eventually)


----------



## mrjasonc (26 Nov 2013)

shadesofgreen said:
			
		

> Ok, I will be sending out an application for a new birth certificate and calling my school up to see how it works.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone who answered my questions
> 
> (I will probably have a lot more questions eventually)



Just ensure you search your questions using the search feature or google first. I learned that most of the questions you have, thousands have asked before. Just proper forum etiquette. Especially to those that have already answered the questions hundreds if not thousands of times.


----------



## falvomp3 (28 Dec 2013)

I recently filled out the CFOA for PT reserve forces in Kelowna, BC.

I am wondering what the next step Is to take with my application in order for it to be processed, and how to get ahold of my local recruiter, as I have called with no response on there end. 

Thanks again,


----------



## shadesofgreen (28 Dec 2013)

Personally, after I filled in my application online and sent it, they sent me back an e-mail a few days later (saying to call them to get an appointment for the CFAT, before you had to fax in all your papers like birth cirtificate after you sent your application but now, at least in my case, you had to bring the papers at your CFAT appointment). If I were you I would wait a week or two to see if you hear from them (I've heard of people being contacted only a couple weeks after their aplication was sent, sometimes more or sometimes not at all if you don't meet the requirements obviously). Try calling again if you don't seem to get any response, it is still kind of the Holiday time, maybe try calling after new years if you want to.


----------



## falvomp3 (29 Dec 2013)

For sure! Training is probably off for Christmas break. Will call in the new year. Anything I should do in the meantime? Or I guess this is the waiting game now.


----------



## shadesofgreen (29 Dec 2013)

Yeah, lots of waiting for sure. If where you I woud make sure you have all your paperwork (What I was asked to bring: birth certificate, original school transcript, degrees, recent report cards and the papers that they will send for you to fill in after they contact you). I'm just saying that cause maybe you don't have your school transcript or something and need to call up you school to get it or something and if that is the case you might wanna do it now. I know that when they called me told be my CFAT date and it was only about 2 weeks later (It can take longer obviously) and I had a hard time finding some of the stuff (including my birth certificate) and only got it last minute. You are gonna need to give them a few references too on one of the papers they will give you (people they can call up to ask questions about you and make sure you are trust worthy and alll). They can be either professional, academic or personal (like neighbor or family friend or something) and they can't be related to you. I had to give 4 references but it depends I guess. You might wanna start thinking about who you could use.

Also, I guess you are pretty early in your process (it technically didn't even start yet since you didn't get your respond yet) but if you want you can start trying to get in shape now, depending on your current shape you might need a long time to get in the best shape possible.

All this might be a little early to say since you have not been contacted yet but I know that in your position I wanted to know what to expect and all. 

Also, I'm going in Regular forces, not reserve so things might be a little different.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady17 (29 Dec 2013)

Your next step will be to send your supporting documents (Photo copy of birth cert, transcripts, and parental consent form if you're under 18) to North Bay, Ontario. That information will then be sent to the reserve unit you are applying for. The unit will then contact you and tell you where to go from there.


----------



## DAA (30 Dec 2013)

You need to contact a Reserve Force Unit in your local area to see if hey are hiring.

http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110

There is NO requirement to send any documentation for a Reserve Force application.

Without the support of a local Reserve Force Unit, your local CFRC will not do anything with your application.


----------



## falvomp3 (1 Jan 2014)

I will have to find out what night they parade and talk to a recruiter there.


----------



## JoeDLFowler (25 Jan 2014)

Hi guys,

I did a search and didn't come up with anything on here, so I thought I would join and ask the question.

I original applied to the forces online in November of 2011, and about two weeks ago I received an email saying my application had been selected for further processing.

I contacted my local recruiting office, and left a message with the aptitude booking section, and haven't heard back in over a week.

Now, I understand this process isn't a quick one, and there will be delays at every step, but just to set my mind at ease, is this normal? To have a delay just to book my aptitude testing?

Thanks for anyone taking the time to read and reply, I'm fairly excites for this opportunity. Time to start getting in shape!

-Joe


----------



## Former300lber (25 Jan 2014)

You should have started to get in shape back in 2011 when you put in the application, it doesn't' happen overnight. 

That being said, if I were you I would continue to call the CFRC until someone pick's up, I was in the same boat, and just kept calling every few hour's, and eventually got threw and was my CFAT was booked instantly.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Jan 2014)

JoeDLFowler said:
			
		

> Now, I understand this process isn't a quick one, and there will be delays at every step, but just to set my mind at ease, is this normal? To have a delay just to book my aptitude testing?



Yes, there will more than likely be delays at every step. Test booking is one of those steps...and everything afterwards that needs to be done from now until swearing in is a step. Expect delays. If you manage to go from one step to another step with little time in between, consider it a blessing.


----------



## Cardiomegaly1 (27 Apr 2014)

So I will be talking with my file manager asap on Monday when the office opens, since I have to hand in my forms and take my CFAT on Tuesday, but I wanted to ask if anyone has seen this before and if it created an issue. 

So I went to my parents to get my birth certificate. I was born in another country so my birth certificate was translated at the Canadian Embassy in that country before we immigrated in 1989. When we came here, the school system took the original translated version and we never got it back. So all I have for it is a copy. However, this copy has been signed and stamped at that same embassy on a visit back home. Hoping this won't be an issue, but anyone not have their original original certificate before?

Now for the second (and very weird) part of this birth certificate:
I found out that in my home country (I came to Canada when I was 1 year old) there's no such thing as a last name. Just given names (first name, then father's name, then grandfather's name, but all are considered given names). So I have no family name at birth. When we came to Canada, the immigration department at the airport told my parents to choose a family name, so he chose his great-grandpa's name. 
So where it says "first name and surname" on my birth certificate, all it says is my first name. And NO WHERE on the certificate is my family name printed... 

I don't know what to think. I got pretty distressed about the whole situation so I figured while I bide my time until Monday, I'd ask here.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2014)

It's not unusual however as you are foreign born, the correct document you should be using is your Citizenship Card not a foreign birth certificate.  Birth Certificates are used to confirm citizenship of people born IN Canada.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2014)

To add to Hatchet Man's post; you will be required to bring in your Citizenship card if you are born outside of Canada.  It is a point that is often overlooked to tell people not born in Canada, and does produce some delays in processing, not only in the Recruiting process, but at later dates as well.

Your Birth Certificate is used to verify when and where you were born, so it is still an important document, necessary in the processing.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Apr 2014)

I was born a Canadian citizen abroad but do not have a birth certificate of any sort.  I get by fine with my certificate of birth abroad and later my citizenship card (after the cert of birth abroad was lost) whenever a birth certificate is needed.  Bring your untranslated birth certificate if you have it along with your citizenship/certificate of birth abroad.


----------



## Tibbson (27 Apr 2014)

My neice actually has NO birth certificate and she had no issue.  She was born in Nepal and was adopted by my sister and her husband.  She has a letter stating her date of birth, or at least the date she has always used as her DOB, and the rest of her immigration docs, Nepalese passport and Canadian citizenship papers.  She just used all of those and her recruitment as a supply tech went just fine almost 3 years ago.  The origional doc is important the the info is also confirmed via the other papers you have as part of your official processes.


----------



## Cardiomegaly1 (27 Apr 2014)

Thanks for all the responses! Puts me at ease.

So the whole no family name at birth shouldn't be an issue either, then?


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2014)

Cardiomegaly1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the responses! Puts me at ease.
> 
> So the whole no family name at birth shouldn't be an issue either, then?



Use whatever is on your Citizenship Card, as that is basis for your legal name in Canada.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Apr 2014)

If you're really concerned about having no "legal" last name, most provinces have a name change regulation that should allow you to call yourself what ever you want (within reason).


----------



## Cardiomegaly1 (27 Apr 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> If you're really concerned about having no "legal" last name, most provinces have a name change regulation that should allow you to call yourself what ever you want (within reason).



I'll just end up calling my file manager tomorrow and clarifying everything I think. I assume the last name I have now is my legal last name. I've also managed to get through life up until this point (going through school, jobs, med school, etc...) with that same last name and that same birth certificate. I just had no idea until two days ago that I was born without a last name. It just kind of shocked me.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Apr 2014)

If you can, pick a really great last name like awesome or slaughter.


----------



## Cardiomegaly1 (27 Apr 2014)

Haha. I have a legal last name! I just wasn't born with one. I got assigned one when I came here as a baby (or rather, my family got to pick one).


----------



## Cardiomegaly1 (28 Apr 2014)

In case anyone was interested in the outcome, or if anyone has a similar situation, I talked to my file manager today. She said that all I have to do is type out a declaration that states why my legal name in Canada is different from the name on my birth certificate (ie that there is no such thing as a surname in my country of origin, and that we were told to choose a last name by immigration officials at the airport in 89'). She also advised me to just bring extra legal identification (passport and citizenship certificate).

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## NFontario20 (6 Feb 2016)

Hey, I have a question about the application procedure for Background check.
I have been in Canada for 10 years, I am getting my Citizenship hopefully in a few months now.
I read on forces.ca in the section reason for delays, missing documents- Birth certificate, Transcripts, etc.

I don't have an Birth certificate from my country as we came to Canada as refugees claimants,
we don't have passport or citizenship paper from this country.
Once I get my Canadian Citizenship, will my citizenship certificate be good for this?
any help much appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2016)

NFontario20 said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a question about the application procedure for Background check.
> I have been in Canada for 10 years, I am getting my Citizenship hopefully in a few months now.
> I read on forces.ca in the section reason for delays, missing documents- Birth certificate, Transcripts, etc.
> 
> ...



Welcome to army.ca

This is the correct forum to ask a CAF Recruiter questions after you have read this thread:  READ FIRST

It is also the weekend, so do not expect a Recruiter to have given up their weekend as well.

Now!  As you have found this "Unofficial site, not associated with DND." site; perhaps you could use your GOOGLEFU a little and search for the threads that cover every detail of the questions you just asked here, which have all the answers, repeated several times for those who did not listen/search/understand what was posted.


----------



## NFontario20 (6 Feb 2016)

Thank you,

and yes I did use google for this, I found that when u arrive for bmq or RMC you have to bring documents 
in one of those says:

2. ALOY candidates will require the following:

    Birth Certificate. Please bring it and give it to your training staff on the first training day. Please bring your Certificate of Canadian Citizenship or Certificate of Naturalization if you were born outside Canada;

I just hope this doesn't delay or make me inadmissable for the military. 
I have been very motivated to join, I have my citizenship process almost done and oath ceremony just around the corner.
than finally will be a Canadian, and will apply right away for military.


----------



## Warrant Officer Robert (8 Feb 2016)

In the absence of a non-Canadian Birth Certificate, your Recruiting Detachment may be able to accept your Citizenship documents.


----------



## NFontario20 (8 Feb 2016)

I appreciate your reply and time
Thank you.


----------



## Chowder2016 (6 Mar 2016)

So i just found out i need to bring my birth certificate with my to St Jean when i start BMQ this saturday and i lost it. I am currently in the process of getting a new one but using the fastest processing and shipping it's going to take ~5 business days, which is cutting it very close. What would happen if i don't get it in time?


----------



## Fluff (6 Mar 2016)

Contact your recruiting center. I know they took copies of everything when I brought in my documentation and you can check and see if you at least have a copy on file. They would also likely know the best course of action to take regarding not having an original.


----------



## Pusser (6 Mar 2016)

You're not the first guy to have ever lost an important document and you won't be the last.  They will deal with it.  If you've ordered a new one that's good, just make sure it gets sent to you at BMQ as soon as possible.  Getting a copy from the Recruiting Centre is a good idea.

Don't worry.  No one is going to cancel your birth!


----------



## AssyrianCanadian (21 Jun 2016)

Hello,
I am going to start my application with the Canadian Armed Forces soon.
I have done lots of research on forces.ca
upon doing research i read that when you do your aptitude test you have to submit your birth certificate.
I don't have a birth certificate, me and my family came to Canada from Iraq, and were accepted as refugees.
I am Canadian Citizen, and also on my passport it does state my place of birth.
Will my application not be accepted because of this missing document?
What are my next steps?


----------



## DAA (23 Jun 2016)

AssyrianCanadian said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am going to start my application with the Canadian Armed Forces soon.
> I have done lots of research on forces.ca
> upon doing research i read that when you do your aptitude test you have to submit your birth certificate.
> ...



I'd suggest you contact your local CFRC and ask them exactly what you have asked above.   Identification requirements can and do vary from Province to Province.

Good luck!


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2016)

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for Reference,

Application - Birth certificate  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123392/post-1441939/topicseen.html#new

Q: Will my application not be accepted because of this missing document?

See also,

Birth certificate - citizenship  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122009.0

birth certificate  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/82132.0

What happens if you don't show up at St Jean with your birth certificate?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122316.0

I sort of somehow lost my birth certificate 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113065.0/nowap.html

Weird and unique situation regarding my birth certificate
http://army.ca/forums/threads/114875.0

Language on Birth Certificate  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17749.0

etc...


----------



## Attie3 (23 Sep 2019)

I'm getting some documents ready before basic.

The site states that I require a birth certificate. 

I was born out of Canada and I have my certificate of citizenship. Is the certificate enough? Or do I need to visit the consulate to request for my birth certificate?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (23 Sep 2019)

Attie3 said:
			
		

> I'm getting some documents ready before basic.
> 
> The site states that I require a birth certificate.
> 
> I was born out of Canada and I have my certificate of citizenship. Is the certificate enough? Or do I need to visit the consulate to request for my birth certificate?





> Kit list for basic training
> 
> •Birth Certificate and Certificate of Canadian Citizenship  or Certificate of Naturalization if you were born outside Canada
> https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/education-training/basic-training/kit-list.html
> ...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Sep 2019)

Attie3 said:
			
		

> I'm getting some documents ready before basic.
> 
> The site states that I require a birth certificate.
> 
> ...



For clarification, you've already completed the application process and you're waiting to head to basic, correct? If so, bring a copy of the document you would've needed when you applied. (Do not bring the original.) If all you needed was proof of Canadian citizenship before, that's all you should need now. Keep everything in a folder and keep it in an area of your suitcase where it will be somewhat protected and undisturbed. (I brought all my documents with me also, but never needed them at any point. However, it was still useful having copies in good condition at different points afterwards.)


----------



## Attie3 (23 Sep 2019)

Wow I feel stupid..lol thanks for the clarification!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (23 Sep 2019)

Attie3 said:
			
		

> thanks for the clarification!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

